# Router Dust Collection That Works!



## TheDane

There is only one problem being caused by this router in my shop … my PC690 is suffering from abandonment issues!

In fairness, there are some things it is not well-suited for (cope/stick, raised panels, etc.), but there are so many things it is just the perfect fit for.

-Gerry


----------



## reggiek

This is my go to hand router….I love this little guy for its light weight and manueverability…I sold my colt to a guy with a CNC system….and haven't missed it once.


----------



## Sarit

My triton router has some clear plastic dust shrouds that seem to develop a thin coating of dust making it difficult to see the bit clearly. I suspect it develops a static charge over time.
Does the dewalt have that tendency too?


----------



## TheDane

Sarit-There's a little dust buildup, but not bad. A shot with the air hose takes care of it.

-Gerry


----------



## SASmith

Thanks for the review. 
What were you using for suction? Shop-vac or dust collector?


----------



## TheDane

Nope … no dust collector. I use a Ridgid WD1250 5hp vac with an Oneida Dust Deputy.

-Gerry


----------



## SASmith

Thanks Gerry. That is what I figured. The small ports seem to work better with a shop vac.


----------



## TheDane

I made a short 1.25" hose (about 4') with a step-up adapter to connect to the 2.5" hose on my Dust Deputy. I don't like dragging the bigger hose around while connected to small, hand-held tools. I use this same hose on biscuit joiner and scroll saw.

-Gerry


----------



## jmselvon

Hello from Belgium, 
Hi guys, I will need your advice. I am willing to buy a router for doing mainly signs. Here in europe we have only plunge routers. Which is the best router for free hand routing.


----------



## Diznix

To help with dust gathering on plastics, polish the plastics with some pledge. This removes the static and makes what small amount of dust, that does cling, wipe away very easily. I use this on my safety glasses and works wonders.

Eric


----------



## Grandpa

you can also wipe plastics or glass with clothes dryer fabric softener sheets. works well


----------



## TheDane

I use 'Parker's Perfect Anti-fog Spray' on my glasses and face shield.

Does the same thing as Pledge (or dryer sheets) only you don't walk around smelling like furniture polish or Downy.

-Gerry


----------

